# Preamplificador mezclador de 6 o 8 canales



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 21, 2007)

no hace mucho encontre la construccion de un proyecto de circuito de un pre mezclador con 8 canales que se conectaba a la tarjeta de audio del cualquier PC. por desgracia perdi esta direccion antes de guardarlas alguien conoce o vio un circuito que cumpla estas caracteristicas o similares. Pre mezclador de 6 a 8 canales que pueda conectarse al PC.
Sin alguien conoce , tiene o tan solo tiene sugerencias, seran bien recibidas


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 23, 2007)

Hola. Personalmente nunca armé un mixer porque vi que habia varios problemas: el diseño del gabinete, los potenciómetros malos (y caros), el problema con los ruidos, no consigo perillas lindas y no sé qué más. Prefiero comprarlo de fábrica y asegurarme un buen diseño, confiabilidad y un lindo aspecto...

Salud-os


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2007)

De acuerdo contigo "Fancisco Galarza" pero !! Si hay que hacerlo, hay que hacero !!
Algunos Tip´s
Los mejores potenciometros que consegui (Uso intensivo, larga vida y sin ruidos) fueron de marca Cambre-Centralab (desconosco si aun existen) y siempre hay que adaptar el circuito para usar los potes de menor valor posible, los potes en continua tienen mucho mas ruido que en alterna, (hay que manejar Solo Alterna) a como de lugar y cuando hablo de solo alterna hablo de doble filtrado de continua.

Si quieres usar potenciometros deslizantes !!!! OLVIDALO !!!! vienen con ruido de fabrica, por lo menos los que se consiguen aca. 

La ultima consola que arme logre usar potenciometros deslizantes pero estos controlaban un atenuador fotorresitivos, con esto logre ruido = 0, Problema: Costo estratosferico

Respecto a gabinete y perillas, es un parto ! !.  
Yo lo resovi mandando a maquinarlos a un matricero (Era produccion en cierta cantidad).
Despues con lo demas no recuerdo mayores inconvenientes

A, si,  el transformador: Silicio grano orientado para uso continuo, zunchado con cobre, blindaje exterior y potencia 50% superior a la necesaria.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2007)

Mi mejor consejo es que consigas alguna consola china, como una Behringer, si la quieres para darle más palo vete con Yamaha.

Fogonazo: Yo hasta el momento nunca tuve problema con los potenciómetros para las mezcladoras caseras, usaba unos de metal para perilla estriada, eso si, tenía unos problemas con el ruido que me hicieron quemar pestañas a lo bobo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2007)

Bueno, ese exactamente era mi problema, por momentos habia mas ruido que otra cosa.

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 23, 2007)

Yo les aseguro que encontre en internet un mezclador de 8 canales economico y sencillo yo arme dos canales funcionando ok, lo preste y no he podido recuperarlo, y no creo poder hacerlo, es un mezclador que entra la señal directo a la tarjeta del computador sin etapa de pre solo una pequeña correccion de filtrado y ganancia, e recorrido horas buscandolo aun no lo he logrado,


----------

